# Dealing With Love Handles



## tee (Jul 11, 2005)

Dealing With Love Handles 
Exercises to help you slim your silhouette
By Michele Stanten and Selene Yeager 




Q: Please help! No matter what I seem to do, I cannot get rid of my "love handles." I want to firm up my middle!

A: The "love handle" area along your sides above your waist is traditionally a tough area to target. Unless you play tennis, the internal and external obliques—the two muscle pairs that form your "love handles" and help you twist and turn—are largely unused in daily life. The following exercises will help you tighten your waist for a smooth silhouette. Do two sets of 10 to 12 repetitions (unless otherwise indicated) of each move 2 to 3 days a week, allowing one day of rest between workouts.

And remember, smart eating is essential, too. If you have a layer of fat in that region, as opposed to untoned muscles, all the oblique exercises in the world won't firm it up. You'll have to lose the extra weight as well.



Seated Knee Drop
Sit back on your hipbones and place your hands on the floor behind you for balance. Bend your knees and press your ankles together, and lower your legs to the right. Contract your abdominals and obliques and slowly pull your legs up and over to the left. Repeat from side to side for one minute. Be sure to use your muscles, not momentum, to do the work.

Side Crunch
Lie on your right side with your legs extended. Cross your right arm across your waist, and place your right hand on the left side. Bring your left fingertips behind your ear, with your elbow pointed toward the ceiling.

Contract your obliques and lift your shoulders off the floor while raising your left leg about a foot off the floor. Hold for 2 seconds, and slowly return to the starting position. Repeat for a full set and switch sides.



Seated Torso Twist
Sit on the floor with your back straight, knees bent, and feet flat on the floor about hip-width apart. Extend your arms straight in front of you, and place your hands together, palms and fingers touching. Contract your abdominal muscles and lower your torso about 45 degrees, keeping your back straight.

With your back straight and abs taut, rotate your torso toward the right as far as comfortably possible. Be sure to move your upper body in unison; don't lead with your arms. You should be looking in the same direction that your hands are pointing throughout the move. Pause, return to center and repeat to the opposite side.

Side Plank
Lie face down on the floor with your upper body propped on your forearms with your elbows directly beneath your shoulders. Roll your body over to the right side, supporting your torso on your right forearm, raising your hips and stacking your feet so your body forms a straight plank. Put your left hand on your hip. Hold 5 to 10 seconds. Then switch sides.

Bicycles
Lie face up on the floor, legs extended, hands loosely behind your head. Slowly lift your torso off the floor and bring your left elbow across your body, while bending your right knee and lifting your leg toward your chest as far as comfortably possible. Hold, then lower back to start. Repeat, alternating sides. You should be twisting your torso, not your neck.

Standing Crossover
Stand with your feet a few inches apart. Bend your arms and hold them out to the sides, so they form right angles with your hands toward the ceiling, palms facing forward.

Contract your abs and pull your right knee and left elbow toward one another. Pause, and return to start. Complete a set then switch sides.

Michele Stanten is a certified group fitness instructor and lifestyle counselor in the areas of weight control and stress management. Selene Yeager is an ACE-certified trainer and a contributing fitness editor to Prevention.


----------



## heavy (Jul 11, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> When I gain weight it seem to go write there. I have veins popping out of my legs and arms and a tire tube around my waste its messed up. Soon as I diet my waist gets real small.



Same here bro...i can have veins in my legs and delts, but still love handles and gut when bulking....


----------



## tee (Jul 11, 2005)

Me too. Its a curse!!!


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Join The Club I Can Have Abs Popping Out And Still Have Love Handles. I Blame Genetics. Haha


----------



## tee (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe we can get a group rate for liposuction


----------



## big o (Jul 11, 2005)

uphill wind sprints...I did those when I played hockey and i was lean,lean,lean...and I can't tell you on how many times I blew my lunch....


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 11, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> uphill wind sprints...I did those when I played hockey and i was lean,lean,lean...and I can't tell you on how many times I blew my lunch....



There's gotta be an easier way


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats What Im Saying I Hit 7 Degrees Incline On The Treadmill I Start To Fall Off The Back


----------



## big o (Jul 11, 2005)

That uphillshit is tough....but it works the best


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 11, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> Soon as I diet my waist gets real small.



You're lucky. Even when I diet, I can lose 20 to 30 pounds and only lose about an inch of it from my waist.


----------



## Zaven (Jul 12, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Maybe we can get a group rate for liposuction


I actually was told by a dr. that lipo was the only sure way to remove those fat cells..........If I remember correctly.......

he's a dr whom I practice Aikido with...


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 12, 2005)

same here, should go to the caribean or mexico and get it for cheap and hope they dont fuck up


----------



## turd ferguson (Jul 12, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> I actually was told by a dr. that lipo was the only sure way to remove those fat cells..........If I remember correctly.......
> 
> he's a dr whom I practice Aikido with...




that is true, when you diet you only shrink the fat cells shape. The cells are still there.

lipo is the easiest way to get rid of that fat, no cardio only anesthesia and 3 weeks later wamo blamo


----------



## a-bomb83 (Jul 13, 2005)

not to hijack the thread too much, but has anyone here ever had lypo or know of anyone who has? what about a price on it? i'd do it if the price was right. just my handles, lower abs a little and my chest.


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 13, 2005)

i forgot how much, im sure i can find out but, he went to some caribean island, and payed half of what it cost.  it was like a resort for people to do it from the states.  everything was fine with his, they got referalls and all that.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## Zaven (Jul 16, 2005)

cookie said:
			
		

> Hi Guys, Hope you don't mind me chimimg in here but the female threads are kinda dead. I have a girlfriend who just had some work done and she tells me that her doc charges $2500.00 for the belly pouch, $900.00 for the hips and $800.00 for each additional area such as arms, thighs, under chin, etc. Too bad it's so much $$$ but once done, the fat cells are gone.


that's what credit cards are for......


----------



## tee (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> that's what credit cards are for......


Rule #1...NEVER tell a woman she can use your credit card!


----------



## Zaven (Jul 16, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Rule #1...NEVER tell a woman she can use your credit card!


lol......never made that mistake....


----------



## tee (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaven said:
			
		

> lol......never made that mistake....


I have. Thats how I know its rule #1


----------



## Zaven (Jul 16, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I have. Thats how I know its rule #1


yeah.....me too, I was bein sarcastic......

I let the g.f. borrow it one day so I could watch a nascar race in peace....

of course....everything was on fucking sale that day.......lol


----------



## Cookie (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## tordon (Aug 1, 2005)

its the last thing to go and the first thing to come back......i have heard in some cases this is e fat or fat with estogen bound to it......the estogen keeps you from burning it...i don't know how true this is but it sounds plasible.....and i need to belive in some reason why its so hard to get rid of.......i have heard of cremes  containing anti e's like yohimby and formastain that are acctully suposed to bind to the E and break it from the fat alowing it to be burnt......i was on a forum with a woman who put it on one leg and not the other...and there was a noticable difference.....women suffer from this terible curse much more than men.....but we all have estogen to one extent or another.......i have even heard that it lessons and somtimes almost gets rid of the dredded gynocomastia as well.....but none of these things i know for sure as i have never tried the stuff to see if it does help on my love handles or not....... :sniper:


----------

